# Revenant Vape x TVL Delta 100W Squonk Kit with Reload RDA



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

TVL and Revenant have teamed up to bring you the new Delta Kit - A special, industrial-style device that is perfect for the next step in vaping. The new "Push-to-Squonk" Mechanism is the first of its kind, letting vapers soak their cotton with the press of a button. A new innovative child-proof filling system, Press to fill (PTF ), allows easy filling and significantly reduces leakage. The kit comes with a Reload RDA. The composite heating materials and adjustable airflow make the heating more even, enhancing the flavour significantly, while a special internal structure minimizes leaking and maximizes the use of your juice by recycling any potentially lost droplets. The Omni Board 4.0 Integrates Super Player Mode and Insta-Fire Technology with a .001s firing rate. The 1A Quickcharge is compatible with different battery types (21700/20700/18650) Delta Kit, a new way to squonk. The PTF™ system is an extremely easy, simple, and secure filling mechanism. Using a little pressure when inserting the nozzle into the chamber will open the seal and it will close as soon as it’s taken out. By having this robust locking system, a tight seal will significantly reduce leakage and make it completely child-proof.

*Specifications:*
Dimensions: 55.9×29.8x127mm
Refillable Tank Capacity: 6.5ml
Display: 0.96″ TFT Color Screen 
Single Battery: 21700/20700/18650
Power Range: 5-100W
Resistance Range: 0.03~5Ω

*Package Includes:*
1x Delta Mod (Battery Adapter inside)
1x Reload RDA Tank
1x Plastic Bottle
3x Clapton Coils Wire (NI80, 0.2Ω)
1x 510 Drip Tip Adapter
6x Tank Seal Ring
2x Drip Tip Seal Ring
4x Slotted Screw-Side
1x Slotted Screw-Bottom
1x Allen Key T Screwdriver
1x USB Cable
1x User Manual

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (18/11/18)

Please make a video of it. Would love to see a review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

I don't accept much for review anymore because I'm pretty much stayed in my ways with my RTA's but when I was asked if I would like to take a look at this set up I said yes because there is a lot of innovation with this setup... the parcel only just arrived this afternoon thanks to DHL doing deliveries on a Sunday... I was so intrigued when I opened the box I grabbed a Nano Alien, my tin of TFC Elite and my toolkit and set about coiling and wicking it up.

@Daniel was chatting to me and got so excited that he wants me to go live on Insta which I will do in about 10 minutes for a first look chat!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

Going live on Instagram with Daniel now now...


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

OK first hour with the Delta Kit and it's pretty impressive... push to squonk is very clever and with the Reload RDA on top it squonks almost straight onto the coil from the bottom... will see how it goes with other RDA's over the next few days... but it works really well as a kit. The flavour is great and the build is pretty easy... there are screws on each side that open like lift door (those gold things you can see on the RDA deck) and you pop the legs into the open lift doors... then screw them closed and bingo!

Another massive win for me is the way you fill the juice tank... it has a pressure opening hole at the bottom and a Chubby Gorilla bottle works perfectly... push the nozzle in and the pressure open the juice fill hole and you squeeze the bottle and it fills... not a drop of liquid anywhere! It also has a juice view window so you can see your juice levels.

The Chipset is an Omni V4 and also pretty simple to operate.

The mod handles 21700, 20700 and 18650 batteries which is a win!

Two cons for me... fingerprint magnet of note and it's quite a heavy setup because it's all metal and no plastic I can see.

I will use it for a few days before making a final call and will then do a review video for it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (18/11/18)

Thanks for having me on uncle and I must say this is innovation....would love to hear the thoughts on using it with other RDAs

Winner winner skaap tjoppie dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/11/18)

Daniel said:


> Thanks for having me on uncle and I must say this is innovation....would love to hear the thoughts on using it with other RDAs
> 
> Winner winner skaap tjoppie dinner!



Just put the KRMA on top... Chicken Dinner! Squonks just fine! Boom!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/11/18)

This looks great @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing all the info and pics!


----------



## Daniel (18/11/18)

Guess it's the negative air pressure that makes it work...wonder who the innovator was?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

DIBS!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> DIBS!!!


Pfffft I already called first dibs ....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (29/11/18)

Had dibs long before both of you. Check the vapemail thread. LOL


----------



## Dietz (29/11/18)

I will Never Ever EVER buy or support anything that is related to a Revenant product. that was hands down the worst company I have Ever dealt with relating to anything. I will go as far as saying the calling in to any of our government departments would be better than dealing with Revenant.

The quality of their gear is not the problem, its the Completely Non existent support on anything after they have made a sale. Its not just my opinion, go have a squizz at the Revenant brand on FB. there are endless complaints about the same thing.

Just my 2c

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Dietz said:


> I will go as far as saying the calling in to any of our government departments would be better than dealing with Revenant.
> 
> 
> Just my 2c



You are angry so i understand but you know your wrong here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (29/11/18)

jm10 said:


> You are angry so i understand but you know your wrong here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wrong about calling our government or wrong about revenant's Service?


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Cornelius said:


> Had dibs long before both of you. Check the vapemail thread. LOL



BUT..... Would you give away a Reo for one?


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Dietz said:


> wrong about calling our government or wrong about revenant's Service?



Gauvament


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (29/11/18)

jm10 said:


> Gauvament
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I dont know hey, they pretty much on par on service delivery


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Dietz said:


> I dont know hey, they pretty much on par on service delivery



Ah then they are probably government owned or run, this makes sense now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/12/18)

This product is being sold by Vaporesso. They give excellent support

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

